# Canon 1D X or 5D Mark III?



## breanneash (Sep 3, 2012)

I am a professional photographer. I currently own a Mark IV and am looking to upgrade to something newer. I am looking at both the 1D X and the 5D Mark III. I have read many pros and cons of both but can't make a decision. I don't like how heavy the iv is and often times have focusing problems with it, meaning my images don't come out as sharp as I'd like for portrait photography. (which is a con of the mark iv) I need lots of mp when I edit in photoshop. But I also take photos at concerts, in arenas, in warehouses for crossfit events, water polo, and my kids are getting older and will soon be taking photos of their sports too. But I do weddings and family portraits. I also do a lot architectural and some time lapse photography. It's a tough decision since 80% of the time I'm doing small jobs like senior portraits and I need the crisp quality. But the other 20%, make me the most money. Please tell me something, experience or opinions that will help me make a decision. Cost is not a big factor in my decision. thank you!!!!!


----------



## Sw1tchFX (Sep 4, 2012)

Just get a Mark III for everything and keep the 1D Mk4 when you need the speed. The silent shutter on the 5D is clutch for the ceremonies. I would say AF is just about equal when it comes to capability and complexity. The 1DX might be a little more reliable for super erratic subjects, but I don't think it would be by the country mile like they make it sound. After using both professionally, at a 12 hour wedding, I greatly prefer the 5D3. 

The only thing the 1DX provides is an _insane_ burst rate, and the ability to shoot at ISO-whatever-the-f*ck-you-want.


----------



## CanonJim (Sep 5, 2012)

breanneash said:


> I am a professional photographer. I currently own a Mark IV and am looking to upgrade to something newer. I am looking at both the 1D X and the 5D Mark III. ...  Cost is not a big factor in my decision. thank you!!!!!


Would you be interested in adoption?  :mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## beagle100 (Aug 18, 2015)

Sw1tchFX said:


> The only thing the 1DX provides is an _insane_ burst rate, and the ability to shoot at ISO-whatever-the-f*ck-you-want.



right, otherwise the 6D refurb at $1,099 is pretty good


----------

